# Please help a Missouri boy with shark fishing



## drew0535 (Jul 21, 2008)

I was Johnson's beach about a month ago and we were fishing and caught a ton of blue fish. We eventually started chopping them up and casting them out and I am pretty sure it was sharks that were taking them. Our poles would bend and lines would break with in a minute of throwing them out, I even saw a shark about 5 or 6 feet leap out of the water. We are heading back in September and would like to catch some sharks from the shore. So i was wondering if anyone could offer any advice to help. I am from Missouri and obviously we have nothing even close to this around here, something tells me fishing for sharks is a little different than fishing for 10lb catfish! I am going to buy a Senator 13/0 reel, 40lb test main line, 30 feet of 100lb leader, and 6 feet of steel leader. Does this sound ok or do you recommend something different. Obviously this isn't something I am going to be using a lot, maybe a couple times a year. What about hooks? What type of bait do you recommend? What about time of day or any tips or suggestions. Also what type and size of sharks are prominent in the area?


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

That isexcessive gear for shark fishing from the surf. If you are casting from the beach, a Penn 850 SSM spinning reel spooled with 50lb Power Pro braid is enough. I use a 2 piece 10 ft Cabelas Salt Striker rod and 3ft 108lb wire leader with a 7/0 Gamakatsu circle hook. If you are able to kayak your bait past the second sand bar, people will use a Penn 6/0 reel with more leader, the first set up will handle most sharks you will catch from the surf. Be sure to loosen your drag when you have your bait out so when the shark hits he can run with the bait, then tighten your drag and reel in.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I buy leaders pre-rigged at Gray's Tackle. Your gear does seem heavy- I use a 9 ft spinning rod with 30 lb. test- same rod I use cobia fishing. Cut bait on the bottom should produce sharks. We wade our baits out or cast from shore- if the sharks are around they'll find it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I aint real knowledgable on surf fishing, but I use penn 6/0, with 180# braided line. Hpe you do good!


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Senator doesn't make a 13/0, I have the 12/0 and 14/0 and the 14/0 is a bit excessive for that area. I just got back from Perdido and used my 12/0 for a 6 ft and 7 ft + shark on the beach the bigger one and the shark didn't get 100 yards of line off the 12/0. I think a 9/0 would handle most things that are out there if you are yakking out. I use 20/0 circles and if I use stingrays as bait I use 14/0 Js . good luck


----------



## COMOFireFighter (Jul 23, 2008)

Forget about Kayaking out...Im gonna launch the bait with with the world famous Berlavale Water Balloon Launcher!


----------

